# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  راهنمایی در نصب SQL Server برای ویندوز 7 -64 بیتی

## t.zeirani

سلام دوستان،من ویندوزم7- 64 (Ultimate) هستش،هر sql server میخام نصب کنم روش،میگه با این ورژن متناسب نیست،کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه که چ ورژنی متناسب باهاش هست؟اگه لینک دانلودم گذاشتین ممنون میشم

----------


## iranaca

سلام دوست عزیز، شماره ارور شما چنده؟

----------


## t.zeirani

> سلام دوست عزیز، شماره ارور شما چنده؟


این error یا یه چیزایی مشابه اینو میده!!

----------


## m0hammad_01

سلام
میخواین SQL SERVER 2012 نصب کنین؟ 2008 چشه مگه؟
اینجا میگه برای نصب روی Win7، سرویس پک 1 برای ویندوزتون لازم هست.
میتونین ویندوزتون رو Update کنین (البته اگه ویندوزتون مشکلی نداشته باشه برای آپدیت!!!) یا از سایت مایکروسافت پک رو دریافت کنین.

----------


## tadeh2010

سلام دوستان عزیز من هم همین مشکل را دارم بایستی چه کنم؟
یعنی موقع نصب بر روی ویندوز 7 همین error را می دهد
چه بایستی بکنم.

----------


## hyperboy

سلام اینجا رو ببینید
نحوه رفع این خطا رو توضیح دادم

----------

